# Beginning a music player app for Windows Phone 8



## gdebojyoti (Nov 27, 2013)

Just got my first Windows Phone (a Lumia 520). One of the reasons for getting it was developing my own WP8 apps.
I would like to start with music player app - one that can play mp3 files from phone memory and SD card, arrange songs according to name, albums and artists, create playlists, and recognise album arts.

What do I need to know before I can start building it?

I have zero experience in app development; I am a web designer.

I also noticed that there are very few "polished" music players (which function properly as well as have a nice UI) in the WP store. Any particular reason for that (other than the platform being relatively new)?

Regards.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2013)

What programming language you have worked with previously ? C# /.NET framework ?


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 27, 2013)

None of the above. All my programming has been in C so far, which I believe doesn't help much in app dev.


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 27, 2013)

Getting started developing apps for Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8

HTH ...


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 27, 2013)

@shankar_psn: Thank you. I'll have a look at it.


I created this post mainly because the lack of quality music players appeared a bit strange to me. I have heard that a particular file type can be accessed by only one app (please correct me if I am wrong). So does it mean that one has to somehow uninstall the default music player in order to use the newly downloaded one?

For instance, I have Adobe Reader which can read PDFs from my MicroSD card. But the "PDF Reader" app (which I installed just yesterday) cannot even find them!

So I wanted to know if there was something about WP8 that doesn't allow such things - if these "security measures", which render apps like file managers less useful, are also responsible for the lack of music players in this otherwise very fantastic platform.

Please note that I come from Android, and am very new to Windows Phone platform. So kindly point out if there's something incorrect about my assumptions.

Regards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> @shankar_psn: Thank you. I'll have a look at it.
> 
> 
> I created this post mainly because the lack of quality music players appeared a bit strange to me. I have heard that a particular file type can be accessed by only one app (please correct me if I am wrong). So does it mean that one has to somehow uninstall the default music player in order to use the newly downloaded one?
> ...



windows phone 8 restricts apps by many ways. an example is thatyou do not have any call recording app in store. this is because, micro phone mutes for 3rd party apps while you are calling.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 27, 2013)

So is my suspicion about the lack of music player issue correct?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

there is an app called 'music player' in store which can play music even if the phone is locked. But a full featured video player app 'Moliplayer' needs the screen to be on to play music, music stops just after minimizing. WP8 introduced many restrictions.



gdebojyoti said:


> So is my suspicion about the lack of music player issue correct?



i really dont know


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2013)

That sucks!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2013)

There's MoliPlayer


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> There's MoliPlayer



it cant play music files when the phone is locked. But is the best video player app for WP8 till now.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2013)

Will any existing WP8 developer please confirm whether or not it is prudent to start creating a music player app?
I don't want to start something that won't work. :-/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> Will any existing WP8 developer please confirm whether or not it is prudent to start creating a music player app?
> I don't want to start something that won't work. :-/



dont get disappointed. there is  nothing impossible. your hard work will get paid in one day or another day.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 28, 2013)

apps aren't allowed to setthemselves as the default handler for anything which the OS has a built-in handler for, and the built-in media app has capabilities no third-party app is allowed to have


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2013)

@rijinpk1: Thank you.

The thing that motivates me is the thought that a lot of people would be using my app.

However that won't be happening if my music player stops playing as soon as the user hits the back button or the start button - something which has been happening with quite a few players.

From what I have learnt so far, the best way seems integrating with the built-in music features.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> From what I have learnt so far, the best way seems *integrating with the built-in music features*.



this is what i think "music player " app does


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> apps aren't allowed to setthemselves as the default handler for anything which the OS has a built-in handler for, and the built-in media app has capabilities no third-party app is allowed to have



that restriction was removed recently even whatsapp now has access to send all types of files not just pics


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 23, 2013)

@kkn13: Any link to an official word from Microsoft regarding access to all file types by all applications? I googled it but did not come up with any desired result.


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2013)

WP needs video players, that can play all formats.. first and foremost is MKV format.. 
@OP: After you coded for music players, try develop one for video player.


----------

